# New World correct parts?



## schwinnlax (Jul 10, 2019)

What parts would you say are incorrect on this postwar New World?  Seat looks like a Brooks.  Are pedals correct?  Should the shifter be a quadrant mounted on the top tube?  Also assume cabling has been replaced.


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 10, 2019)

Great bike, please post the serial number if you can. As you said, the seat and pedals are not correct, but the Brooks looks great on it! Pedals were either AS bottle cap or Torrington 8, quite possibly even large cap bow pedals. Here’s my completely original 53 so you can look the parts over for reference. @Miq @SirMike1983 @cyclingday


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jul 10, 2019)

That one is pretty good. The cables and housings have been replaced. The three speed shifter and cable rig is a replacement as well. Shifter cable routing for that era should be along the top tube to a pulley, then to the indicator spindle/chain at the axle running roughly parallel to the seat stay.

Correct shifter depends on the year of the bike. The quadrant was common until about 1948, then correct shifter would be the non-window silver face "upside down" type, then to the more common upside down type of the very early 1950s. The New World used quadrant shifters later than most English bikes did, but the New World also eventually went to a click shifter about 1948. Saddle is a replacement, but it might be OK for your riding style. A B66 would be more appropriate usually.

But what you have is better than most when they show up. It shouldn't be overly difficult to fix the little stuff that's left for you to do. Good find. It's a post-war New World in nice shape.


----------



## rennfaron (Jul 10, 2019)

The grips also don't look correct for that time. Those look more like the 50s tear drop script style and not the earlier script version of the 40s. The stem also looks newer than used at that time. This pic shows off more of the stem and definitely looks newer. You going to drive out there and get it . Not bad for $190. The sidewalls on those wheels don't look so hot (mainly back wheel). Last time I saw that "look" was the rattle can silver "chrome" wheel makeover. The brake pads eventually burned through the paint leaving a nice pattern like that.


----------



## schwinnlax (Jul 10, 2019)

Thanks for all the info.  Serial number is B4xxxx which seems to be pre-1948?  S-A hub stamped 49.  Just trying to figure out the year of the bike, not that it's a big deal.  It's clearly a New World.  You can see the gold pin striping if you look close in the pictures, which is pretty cool.

We are heading that way this weekend, so I'm going to try to arrange to see the bike, if possible.  Don't see any this nice at that price.  21" frame (would prefer 23"), but as Mike says on his blog site 23" is rare.


----------



## schwinnlax (Jul 11, 2019)

Turns out I will not be able to connect with the seller, so will not be getting the bike.

It's listed on Minneapolis CL if anyone is interested:

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/bik/6927517677.html


----------

